# Have read most topics, just need second opinions :)



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!  as some of you will know, im getting my very first hedgie in 2013, i know thats a long time away but i just want to be fully prepared for my hedgie and i want to give him/her the very best life i can 

I found a cage that looks okay and i just wanted to make sure theres nothing im missing, its this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002 ... 0XNG8UALI7
If anyone has any other suggestions id be very grateful, but i just want to say, as far as i can see, i cant get a C&C because i live in the uk and im pretty sure we dont get them here..

This is the wheel im planning on buying: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002 ... NXV8TX76UE
Does anyone know if they're good or bad?

Also, does anyone have any experience with this type of indoor run? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001 ... 1JS3NUOWUC along with this bottom to protect my flooring? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... FENKFRRLLD

I found this fragrance free soap: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001 ... ULZGU870NR is this okay?

Thanks in advance for any advice and help, i welcome any other suggestions and im very grateful


----------



## HedgieHolic (May 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your future hedgie! I'm getting my baby in September after my family gets back from vacation (I've been stalking the forums for a couple months now) so I know how you feel the wait is the worst part.  
The cage has horrible ventilation and is pretty much a plastic aquarium, are there any places where you could get a ferret or critter nation? If not I would go for a larger wire cage with the plastic tub as the base (I'm pretty sure they have many of the same cages in the uk). As for c&c cages you can always use materials that are similar or you could wait for a member from the uk to help.

The wheel is fine if your hedgie runs in both directions but since it is sloped if your hedgie only runs in one direction in the long term they might develop joint problems. Try looking around for bucket or cake cover wheels or if you're up for it you can make your own (just google hedgehog wheel instructions they're all over the place).

The playpen and cover are fine as long as your hedgie is supervised in case your hedgie is an escape artist.  
The soap is fine too just make sure when you bathe your hedgie to avoid getting water in his/her face and ears.

Do you have a heating and light set up planned yet? I'm from canada and it gets pretty cold here in the winter and depending on where you live you might have to provide one or more sources of heat for your hedgie if it's not warm enough. You'll also need a light schedule too, any light on a timer will work. 

Most of the information you need are in the forums so look around a bit for different opinions.
Best of luck with your hedgie!


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer  

Ahhh i see.. Ill have a look at the ferret nation and critter nation cages as soon as possible, thanks for letting me know, im so glad i posted first before i bought it! Lol 

Ill look online for instructions and ill also do a quick amazon search for bucket wheels.. I dont know if ill have a hog who likes just one direction lol  

Yeah im not planning on leaving hoggie alone for a second, this is mostly because of my cats, hence why im getting a pen with a mesh and also a bottom, i dont think the cats will be a huge problem but they might think my hedgie is a toy  ive been watching youtube videos on how to bath a hedgie and my sink has a slope so i think ill be good there, as long as i dont get a wee huffy one lol, im used to bathing small animals and also my longhaired cat so i know all the troubles and stuff  

For heating and lighting, im planning on getting a CHE, with thermostat and thermometer and ill have a light with a timer aswell, i didnt include them in my list because im still shopping around and learning more about them  

Im beginning to work out how to use the forum better and i've become almost a recluse with all my research lol, i plan on having the very best for my little one  thanks for your input, and good luck with your hedgie too


----------



## HedgieHolic (May 19, 2012)

I tried searching on amazon uk and found these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0050SV ... 337&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B006SHL ... 337&sr=8-1
This one seems to be premade but it doesn't look like there's anything to stop climbing and the floor material they used looks like wood which could hide mites:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004SXS ... 337&sr=8-2

For cloroplast you can look in sign stores and sometimes home improvement store will have it too (usually with the plexiglas)


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Those look brilliant, thanks so much, im going shopping for supplies soon so ill pop into a hardware store and see if they have anything suitable, again, cant thank you enough, these are perfect  the last one seems to have been assembled in the picture in order to show what it can look like, but im not sure... Lol


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

update: tonight im going to buy a pack of the black cubes and make up a practise cage when i get them, so i can figure out how many packs i will eventually need  thanks so much for the advice


----------



## HedgieHolic (May 19, 2012)

no problem! I can't wait to see your hedgie! Make sure to upload pics!


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill be sure to upload pics as soon as i possibly can


----------

